# Air Exchangers



## Jabberwalkie (Jan 18, 2011)

I am renting a place where an air exchanger was installed, and never worked from day one. I have gone through all the wiring systematically, and deduced that the controls are wired properly as well and the controller on the side of the unit. The mother board has two jumpers (red and black) that feed the fans both of which have 45 volts or 4.5 volts it then leads to a capacitor and nothing is coming out the other end of the capacitor. any suggestions . Greentek air exchanger model 3.12


----------



## kok328 (Jan 18, 2011)

there is quiet a difference between 45 and 4.5 volts to not be able to tell the difference but, based on what your saying you would want to replace the capacitor.


----------



## Jabberwalkie (Jan 19, 2011)

How likely would it be that both capacitors would be broken right from the factory? There doesn't seem to be many forums out there on this topic so my guess is that this doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Jabberwalkie (Jan 19, 2011)

Polarization is what the greentek rep told me it would be a problem with the receptacle, but having checked it there doesn't seem to be a problem? I did a continuity test on the exchanger and got a reading of 0.385 ohms. it is a automatic digital greenlee multimeter so I am assuming it sets itself to x1. I am beating my head against the wall here.


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 19, 2011)

Jabberwalkie said:


> Polarization is what the greentek rep told me it would be a problem with the receptacle, but having checked it there doesn't seem to be a problem? I did a continty  test on the exchanger and got a reading of 0.385 ohms. it is a automatic digital greenlee multimeter so I am assuming it sets itself to x1. I am beating my head against the wall here.



Do you have a wiring diagram you could show me and maybe some pic?
[email protected]    Paul
PS- Polarization has nothing to do with testing continuity.
Polarization means is the black wire at the control the hot line or is the white one the hot.


----------



## Jabberwalkie (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I got it figured out. I wired the plug up with an open neutral (white wire to hot, black wire to neutral) and plugged in the hrv and got the fans to fire up for 10 seconds intermittently. So power was making it to the fans on the neutral side but not the hot side. So I did an continuity test attaching my voltmeter to either side of the plug and was picking up a reading of 0.385. So it is still under warranty I got a new motherboard on the way. I think I will pull out the old electrical text books and get the colour code values for resistors and diodes, and maybe I can pick out which one has bit it. thanks for the help everyone.


----------

